# Operating Systems >  print problem in imac

## parijesh

iam not able to print from adobe cs 3 with my imac machine

----------


## tagro82

Can you please provide more details-- such as which Adobe Creative Suite 3 (CS3) app you are using.

I am able to print on my Tiger as well as Leopard using all CS3 apps (I have Design Premium)

Make sure that you have installed Printer (Are you able to print from Text Edit)--
and also select your printer in Print Box-- Default is Adobe PDF

----------


## mathelda

Make sure that you have installed Printer (Are you able to print from Text Edit)--
and also select your printer in Print Box-- Default is Adobe PDF
if then problem exist then send proper in details

----------

